# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Informacione për hardueret

## Spy Agent

HARD DISK-u

Hard disku eshte nje sport per memorizimin permanent te te dhenave. Dmth qe dhe kur kompjuteri eshte i fikur te dhenat e memorizuara ne te nuk humbasin. Fillimisht HDD kane qene me dimensione dhe karakteristikat e tjera shume modeste ne krahasim me ata qe ka sot. Psh HDD i pare 
Qe ka dale ne treg i montuar ne nje PC ka qene IBM XT qe ka pasur nje kapacitet prej 10 MB dhe nje shpejtesi aksesi prej 8 milisec.
Memorizimi dhe leximi i te dhenave ne nje HDD behet duke pasur si baze ligjet e elektro magnetizmit.
HDD eshte i perbere nga disqet te mbuluara nga nje shtrese materiali magnetik. Numri i ketyre disqeve dhe lloji i materialeve meshtjelles tregojne dhe cilesine e HDD. Trashesia e kesaj shtrese mbeshtjellese eshte ne rangun e 1/10000 mm. Disqet jane te futur ne nje kuti metalike qe mbron disqet dhe pjeset e tjera nga grimcat e pluhurit. Ne fund te kesaj kutie eshte nje karte e quajtur karta logjike, kjo karte merr komandat nga kontrolleri i HDD. Karta logjike perkthen komandat e ketij kontrolleri ne ndryshime tensioni ne menyre qe te behet spostimi i kokave lexuese dhe shkruese.
Kokat lexuese dhe shkruese jane krahe metalike qe ne maje kane nje bobine elektromagnetike dhe jane te vendosura mbi siperfaqen e disqeve (1/1000 e diametrit te flokut afer) ne menyre qe te behet leximi dhe shkrimi i informacionit. Karta logjike i komunikon kokave lexuese shkruese nese te dhenat duhen shkruar apo lexuar nga siperfaqet e disqeve magnetike. Ne qender disqet jane te lidhur me nje bosht qe rrotullohet me shpejtesi kostante (mijra rrotullime ne minute).

Memorizimi ne HDD.

Ne qofte se nuk ka asnje fushe magnetike therrmijat magnetike qe ka pjesa siperfaqesore e disqeve kane nje orjentim te rastesishem. Nqes mbi to vendoset nje magnet (i cili krijon nje fushe magnetike) therrmijat orjentohen sipas fushes magnetike dmth polet pozitive te thermijave drejtohen nga poli negativ i magnetit ndersa polet negative nga poli pozitiv.Ne kete menyre krijohet nje bllok therrmijash magnetike te orjentuara ne nje kah te caktuar Rrolin e ketij magneti e luan bobina e kokes se shkrimit leximit, e cila kur ne te kalon rryme elektrike transformohet ne nje magnet dhe krijon nje fushe magnetike. Nqs ndrohet kahu i rrymes elektrike bobina luan rolin e magnetit me pole te kunderta ne karahasim me rastin e pare.
Dy blloqe te njepasnjeshme thermijash te orjetuara ne nje kah simbolizojne 0 ne sistemin binar, ndersa kur jane te orjentuara ne kahe te kunderta simbolizojne 1 ne sistemin binar. Keshtu qe nqs duam te shkruajme 0 ne nje pozicion te caktuar te diskut duhet te pozicionojme ne kete vend koken lexuese shkruese, krijohet blloku i pare i therrmijave te orjentuara, levizet koka dhe krijohet blloku i dyte i njepasnjeshem me te parin. Ne rastin e 1 kur vendoset koka lexuese shkruese tek blloku i dyte i therrmijave nderrohet kahu i rrymes elektrike ne menyre qe therrmijat te orjentohen me drejtim te kundert.

Leximi i te dhenave te memorizuara ne HDD.

Analizohen blloqet e krijuara ne fazen e memorizimit, duke vendosur koken lexuese shkruese mbi to por ne kete rast bobines nuk i vjen rryme. Kur bobina vendoset mbi te thermijezat magnetike te nje blloku jane magnete shume te vegjel qe sidoqofte krijojne nje fushe magnetike, levizja e kokes shkruese lexuese ne kete fushe magnetike shkakton kalimin e rrymes elektrike ne fijet e bobines.
Kjo rryme e ndryshon kahun ne baze te drejtimit te fushes magnetike, dmth orjentimit te therrmijave qe e kane shkaktuar ate, nga ky fakt behet dallimi midis 1 dhe 0 se memorizuar ne HDD.

Formatimi i HDD

Ne momentin kur ne HDD nuk ka asnje te dhene te memorizuar ne te (dmth eshte bosh), perpara memorizimit te te dhenave konkrete psh file te ndryshem duhet bere nje proces paraprak qe quhet formatim. Ky proces ben te mundur vendosjen e nje adrese specifike per cdo pozicion te diskut. Fillimisht behet ndarja e diskut ne sektore qarkore pastaj ne pista. Kombinimi i nje ose disa sektoreve  ne nje piste eshte blloku elementar i memorizimit dhe quhet cluster. Ne kete menyre si kur shkruan apo kur lexon te dhena koka shkruese lexuese di vendodhjen e saj ne lidhje me siperfaqen e diskut. Numri i blloqeve elementare (cluster) qe mund te mbaje nje disk tregojne kapacitetin e diskut.
Ne sektorin 0 te diskut memorizohet nje file special qe quhet FAT (File Allocation Table). Ky file permban informacione per direktorine e diskut, strukturen e direktorive dhe listen e cluster-ave qe jane perdorur per te memorizuar te dhena.
FAT perdoret nga sistemi operativ DOS dhe disa versione fillestare te Windows 95,
ndersa ne sistemet operative te sotme microsoft perdor nje VFAT ose ndryshe dhe FAT32, ndryshimet midis ketyre dyjave jane se VFAT lejon leximin dhe shkrimin 32bit ndersa FAT 16 bit. FAT limiton numrin e fileve qe mund te memeorizohen ne 65536 cfaredo kapaciteti te kete disku, nga kjo rrjedh qe dimensioni i cluster-it (njesia me e vogel ku mund te shkruhet nje file ose pjese e nje file-i) gjendet duke pjestuar kapacitetin e diskut me 65536(deri ne kapacitetin 256 Mb nje cluster eshte 4 KB), keshtu qe cluster-at (ne FAT) behen gjithmone e me te medhenj me rritjen e kapacitetit te HDD. Kur hapesira per memorizimin e fileve behet duke perdorur VFAT, mund te memeorizohen nje numer me i madh file-esh ne disk , dimensionet e cluster-it jane standard 4 Kb, per disqe deri ne 2 terabyte (ose afersisht 2 milione MB).

Kompresimi i disqeve

Sic u tha dhe me lart dimensionet e clusterit tek FAT mund te arrine dimensione relativisht te medha (psh 32 KB). Duke marre parasysh faktin qe nje file teksti jo i formatuar qe ka vetem nje karakter kerkon nje hapesire prej 1 KB per tu memorizuar ne disk del se memorizimi i nje file 1 Kb realisht memorizohet ne nje hapesire ne disk 32 KB, qe eshte nje harxhim i konsiderueshem i hapesires se memorizimit ne HDD. Te njejten gje mund te themi dhe per VFAT (vetem qe ketu harxhimi eshte me i vogel sepse dimensioni i nje clusteri eshte 4Kb). Ekzistojne software (sistemet operative Windows i kane te integruara ) qe bejne kompresimin e disqeve.
Keto software bejne te mundur shkrirjen e gjithe fileve te diskut ne nje te vetem per te evituar harxhimet e hapesires se memorizimit.

Defragmentimi  i disqeve

Kur memorizojme file-in e para ne disk ky memorizohet gjate nje piste ne cluster te njepasnjeshem, me fjale te tjera koka lexuese shkruese kalon nga nje cluster tek tjetri ne menyre te vazhdueshme. Kete logjike mund te perdorim ne rastin kur memorizohen filet fillestare ne HDD, per pas eleminimit te nje file ky i fundit le nje hapesire bosh qe eshte e disponueshme per memorizimin e nje file ose pjese te nje file tjeter. Nqs do te pergjithesonim ne rastin e shume fileve del qe me kalimin e kohes memorizimi i fileve nuk behet me ne cluster te njepasnjeshem por ne cluster qe mund te jene shume larg nga njeri tetri. Ky fenomen(fragmentimi i fileve ) ngadalson kohen e leximit dhe shkrimit pasi kokat magnetike duhet te levizin ne hapsira qe jane larg nga njera tjetra per shkrimin dhe leximin e nje file. Si ne rastin e meparshem ekzistojne software qe bejne defragmentimin e disqeve, dhe bejne te mundur memorizimin e nje file-i ne cluster te njepasnjeshem (ose te afert). Me ane te ketyre software behet e mundur rritja e shpejtesise se leximit dhe memorizimit te nje file ne disk.

----------


## Spy Agent

PROCESORI 

Procesori eshte njesia qendrore e perpunimit te te dhenave CPU (Central Processing Unit). Te gjitha komponentet e tjere sherbejne si nje ure midis perdoruesit dhe procesorit, marrin te dhenat nga perdoruesi dhe ia dorzojne procesorit qe ti perpunoje.
Procesori i pare ne nje personal computer ishte Intel 8088. Gjeneracioni pasardhes i procesoreve Intel ishte 8086, 80286, 80486. Keta procesore ishin versione me te komplikuara te paraardhesve te tyre. Psh 8088 kishte nje frekuence prej 4,7 MHz ndersa 80486 arrinte deri ne 133 MHz. 8088 mund te trajtonte 8 bit te dhenash ne te njejten kohe ndersa 80486 32 bit.Gjenerata e fundit e procesoreve Intel eshte Pentium (gjenerata e peste).
Ne familjen e procesoreve Pentium perfshihen : Pentium MMX, Pentium Pro, Pentium II, Pentium III dhe Pentium IV. 
Arkitektura e familjes Pentium eshte permiresuar ne menyre te ndjeshme ne lidhje me paraardhesin e tij 80486. Nje nga gjerat kryesore eshte se chipet e Pentium kane dy ALU, nderkohe qe 80486 ka vetem nje. Kjo ndryshim eshte bere per te realizuar perpunimin e dy bashkesi numrash njekohesisht. ALU (Arithmetic Logical Unit) eshte njesia qe ben perpunimin e gjithe te dhenave qe jane numra te plote. Si dhe 486 edhe pentium ka nje njesi te vecante per perpunimin e numrave me presje qe quhet FPU (Floating Point Unit). Nje diference tjeter me 486 eshte se pentium mund te marri 64 bit te dhena njekohesisht ndersa 486 sic e thame me lart mund te marri vetem 32. Per sa i perket memories chache 486 ka 8 Kb chache ndersa pentium II ka 2 MB. Memoria chache eshte nje memorie e integruar ne chip-in e procesorit dhe te dhenat midis chache dhe procesorit transportohen 2-3 here me shpejt sesa midis procesorit dhe memories qendrore. Memoria chache eshte projektuar per te lejuar ALU te punoje ne menyre pothuajse  konstante (dmth pasi ka perpunuar nje te dhene te mos rri pa bere gje nderkohe qe pret te dhenen tjeter per tu perpunuar).  
Idealja eshte qe ALU ti kete gati te gjitha te dhenat qe duhen perpunuar dmth mos te rri asnjehere inaktive. Nqs ndodh kjo gje atehere procesori ekzekuton nje instruksion ne nje cikel clock-u.
Sidoqofte potenciali maksimal i procesorit pentium nuk arrihet pothuajse asnjehere. Clock-u ose ora e procesorit eshte nje oshilator kuarci qe vibron me nje frekunce te caktuar kur ne te kalon rryma elektrike, keshtu qe gjate nje vibirimi leshohet nje signal elektrik, frekuenca me te cilen prodhohen keto sinjale elektrike eshte ajo qe quhet frekuenca e procesorit (1Hz = 1 vibracion ne sec).

Si behet mbledhja e dy numrave 

 Sic eshte thene dhe me pare informacioni i ne brendesi te kompjuterit paraqitet me ane te sistemit binar 0 , 1.
Supozojme se kemi oren e procesorit dhe nje tranzistor. Ora leshon nje sinjal elektrik dhe ky kalon tek tranzistori, me faktin qe ky i fundit lejon kalimin e ketij impulsi elektrik paraqesim 1, me te kunderten 0.
Sic eshte thene me tranzistoret pervec memorizimit te te dhenave mund dhe te bejme veprime logjike.
Veprimi me i thjeshte logjik qe mund te behet me nje tranzistor eshte veprimi i mohimit ose sic quhet ndryshe porta logjike NOT.
Kjo porte eshte e perbere nga nje tranzistor qe dy inputet i merr nga ora dhe nga nje tranzistor tjeter. Nqs nga tranzistori tjeter vjen rryme elektrike dmth tranzistori i inputit eshte i mbyllur (simboliziohet me 1) tranzistori i portes tone nuk e lejon korrentin e ores te kaloje ne te dmth eshte i hapur (simbolizohet me 0), keshtu qe ky tranzistor (porta NOT) nqs merr ne input 1 jep output 0.Ne rast te kundert kur nga tranzistori i input nuk kalon rryme atehere tranzistori i portes eshte i mbyllur, lejon kalimin e impulsit elektrik te leshuar nga ora keshtu qe simbolizon nje 1.
Atehere porta NOT kur merr input 1 nga tranzistori jep 0 kur merr 0 jep 1.
Te gjitha portat e tjera logjike jane kombinacione te nje numri te caktuar portash NOT.
Portat e tjera jane OR, AND, XOR, te gjitha keto porta marrin dy inpute nga dy tranzistore te ndryshem dhe japin nje output.

OR : inputi 00,10,01,11 jep respektivisht outputin 0,1,1,1
AND : inputi 00,10,01,11 jep respektivisht outputin 0,0,0,1
XOR : inputi 00,10,01,11 jep respektivisht outputin 0,1,1,0

Mbledhja e dy numrave binare njeshifrore behet me ane te nje strukture qe quhet Half Adder. ky eshte i perbere nga nje porte AND dhe nje porte XOR. Half Adder-i merr si input dy numrat binare njeshifrore qe duhet te mblidhen dhe jep si rezultat shumen e ketyre dy numrave . Input-in e marrin te dyja portat AND dhe XOR, output-i i portes AND eshte shifra e pare e rezultatit ndersa outputi i portes XOR eshte shifra e dyte. 
Psh supozojme se si input ne Half Adder kemi 1 , 1 dhe si rezulatat Half Adder-i duhet te japi shumen e tyre.
Kur portes AND i vete inputi 1,1 jep si output 1 nderesa porta XOR jep si output 0 keshtu qe rezultati i Half Adder-it eshte 10 qe ne sistem numerimi me baze 10 korrespondon me numrin 2, qe eshte dhe shuma e dy numrave te marre ne input.
Per te bere shumen e dy numrave binare 2 shifrore Half Adder-i kombinohet me nje strukture tjeter portash logjike qe quhet Full Adder. Ky i fundit eshte i perbere nga dy Half Adder dhe nje porte logjike OR. Per te bere mbledhjet e numrave 3 shifrore kesaj strukture i shtohet dhe nje Full Adder dmth kemi nje Half Adder dhe dy Full Adder. Ne pergjithesi per te mbledhur dy numra n shifrore duhet nje Half Adder dhe n-1 Full Adder. Psh nje procesor 80386 perdor 32 Full-Adder.
Dihet qe me ane te mbledhejes mund te smulohen te gjitha veprimet e tjera matematike si zbritja, shumezimi, pjestimi etj.
Si rrjedhim ALU e procesorit mund te ekzekutoje te gjitha veprimet matematike dhe llogjike duke perdorur nje numer te caktuar tranzistoresh.

 PROCESORI PENTIUM PRO

Ky procesor eshte i perbere nga dy pllaka sikici. Njera eshte CPU dhe tjetra memoria chache e nivelit te dyte. CPU ka 6-9 milione tranzistore ndersa meoria chache ka rreth 15,5 milione.Memoria chache ka nje kapacitet prej 512KB, ne procesoret e mepareshem si psh 486 memoria chache ishte e vendosur ne modherboard dhe ndersa ne kete rast eshte pjese e chipit te procesorit.
Si CPU dhe memoria chache i marrin te dhenat 64 bit njekohesisht. Pentium pro eshte projektuar ne menyre te tille qe te minimizoje kohen e nje cikli te ores. Te dhenat dhe instruksionet hyjne te pprocesori duke kaluar ne nje pjese te tij qe quhet BIU (Bus Interface Unit), ky i fundit i duplikon keto informacione dhe i dergon nje kopje chache te nivelit te dyte dhe kopjen tjeter dy chache te tjera qe jane brenda ne CPU qe quhen chache e nivelit te pare. Dimensioni i ketyre dy memorieve chache eshte 8-16 Kb. Njera prej ketyre memorieve permban instruksione (instruction chache) dhe tjetra te dhena qe duhen per te ekzekutuar keto instruksione (data chache). Nje perberes tjeter i CPU eshte FDU (fetch/decode unit) qe ka per detyre ndarjen e nje instruksioni kopmpleks ne instruksione me te thjeshta (mikroinstruksione) ne menyre qe te ekzekutohen me shpejt nga ALU/FPUe procesorit. Keto instruksione merren nga memoria Instruction Cache ku sic u tha me siper ndodhen instruksionet e programit qe do te ekzekutoje procesori. Nje komponent tjeter i CPU eshte dhe BTU (branch target buffer) qe dhe ky merr instruksionet qe ndodhen ne Instruktion Cache dhe i krahason ato me disa instruksione qe ndodhen ne nje buffer tjeter te integruar ne procesor, ku memorizohen instruksionet qe ka ekzekutuar procesori kohet e fundit. BTB kerkon ne vecanti nje lloj specifik instruksionesh qe quhen branch instructions. Keto jane instruksione qe perfaqesojne nje situate ne te cilen programi mund te ndjeki rruge te ndryshme ne ekzekutimin e tij. Dmth ne kete situate nuk ekzekutohet instruksioni i njepasnjeshem por nje instruksion tjeter. BTB ne baze te krahasimit qe i ben instruksioneve qe ndodhen ne buffer(ato qe ka ekzekutuar procesori kohet e fundit) ben nje parashkim si do te vazhdoje ekzekutimi i programit kur procesori eshte perpara nje instruksioni branching. Ky parashikim arrin nje ekzaktesi prej 90 %.    
Sic u tha me siper instruksionet ndahen nga FDU ne mikroinstruksione, pas kesaj ato dergohen ne nje zone te procsorit e quajtur instruktion pool, ky eshte nje buffer qarkor ROB (reorder buffer), nga i cili dy ALU marrin mikroinstruksionet qe kane te bejne me numrat e plote  ne radhen qe vendos BTU. Nqs mikroinstruksioni qe eshte kandidat per tu ekzekutuar i ka te gjitha te dhenat e nevojshme per tu ekzekutuar ekzekutohet dhe rezultati memorizohet tek vete mikroinstruksioni. Ne rast te kundert kur instruksioni nuk i ka te gjitha te dhenat e nevojshme per tu ekzekutuar keto te dhena kerkohen fillimisht te chache e nivelit te pare qe permban te dhena, nqs nuk gjenden kerkohet tek chache i nivelit te dyte nq	s dhe atje nuk ka kerkohen ne memorien qendrore RAM. Nderkohe qe kerkohen keto te dhena ALU ja nuk rri inaktive po tenton te ekzekutoje mikroinstruksionin tjeter qe i ka te dhenat qe i duhen per tu ekzekutuar. Kur gjendet ne fund te buffer-it ALU kontrollon nese kane arritur te dhenat qe i duheshin mikroinstruksionit qe u la ne pritje, nqs po e ekzekuton.
Nqs nje instruksion perfshin numra me presje ALU ia kalojne kete proces nje njesie tjeter qe quhet FPU (Floating Point Unit).
Nje njesi tjeter qe quhet njesia e transportimit (retirement unit) kontrollon ne menyre konstante bufferin ROB ne kerkim te mikroinstruksioneve qe jane ekzekutuar dhe dergon rezultatin e ketyre mikroinstruksioneve ne nje buffer tjeter memorizimi qe i dergon ne RAM.  

NJESIA MMX
 Ne pjesen me te madhe te chipeve Pentium eshte integruar nje njesi e quajtur MMX ne gjendje rrise shpejtesine e perpunimit te  te dhenave multimediale per elementet grafike. Kur nje program i kerkon procesorit te ekzekutoje disa tipe instruksionesh qe perfshijne grafiken ,audion dhe videon, keto kerkesa ne te vertete i behen njesise MMX qe permban 57 instruksione te specializuara per ekzekutimin operacione qe perseriten shpesh tipike te komponenteve multimediale. Procesi qe zhvillon njesia MMX perkufizohet si SIMD (Single Instruction Multiple Data). 
Instruksionet e programeve multimediale perseriten shpesh gjate nje programi por me te dhena te ndryshme, keshtu qe MMX permban instruksionet korespondente por keto instruksione jane ne gjendje te bejne te njejtin veprim per nje grup te dhenash.
Psh MMX perdor per memorizimin e te dhenave regjistrat e njesise FPU qe jane 80 bit dhe perdor vetem 64 prej tyre, keshtu qe ne te mund te futen njekohesisht 4 te dhena te ndryshme multimediale (kjo sepse nje e dhene mutimediale eshte 1 byte  = 8 bit), dhe nje instruksion i vetem MMX transformon te kater keto te dhena njekohesisht duke i kthyer ne rezultate. Instruksionet MMX jane te thjeshta dhe ekzekutohen shpejt nga procesori (ne nje cikel ore). 

PENTIUM 4

 Pentium 4 eshte versioni i fundit deri tani i familjes Pentium te Intel-it. Chip-i i pentium 4 perfshin ne brendesine e tij 42 milione tranzistore. Si pentium te tjere perdor  nje FDU per ndarejen e instruksioneve ne mikroinstruksione. Ka nje memorie chache perpara FDU prej 12 KB, kjo memorie sherben per memorizimin e menyres se ndarjes ne mikroinstruksione te instruksioneve, keto te dhena i merr nga FDU. Te gjitha instruksionet qe duhen ndare ne mikroinstruksione kalojne nga kjo memorie para se te kalojne tek FDU, ketu behet nje krahasim me instruksionet qe ka memoria chache dhe instuksionit qe duhet te kaloje tek FDU. Nqs nuk ka nje korrespondent (dmth nje instruksion te njejte me te ne memorien chache) atehere instruksioni kalon ne FDU, nqs ka nje korrespondence atehere mikroinstruksionet kerrespondente kalojne   
direkt ne instruction pool per tu ekzekutuar. Pentium 4 ka 144 instruksione SIMD ne krahasim me 57 te pentium pro qe u tha me lart ne lidhje me njesine MMX. Shume nga keto instruksione per te rritur shpejtesine e fluksin audio dhe video ne internet. Restoja e funksioneve eshte pothuajse e njejte me procesoret e tjere te familjes pentium.

PROCESORI AMD ATHLON

Procesori Amd Athlon ose sic quhet ndryshe K7 ka nje memorie chache te nivelit te dyte 256 KB dhe 37 milione tranzistore, eshte i   vetmi procesor per PC ne gjendje te rivalizoje procesorin Pentium te Intelit.
Athlon ka nje memorie chache te nivelit te pare 128 KB e ndare ne 64 KB per te dhenat dhe 64 KB per instruksionet. Si dhe pentium Athlon perdor nje FDU per te cpezuar instruksionet, por ne ndryshim me pentium i ndan instruksionet ne MacroInstruksione nga 1 deri ne 15 byte keshtu qe procesori mund te perpunoje blloqe me te medha instruksionesh. Pasi jane konvertuar instruksionet ne Makroinstruksione, keto te fundit dergohen ne ICU(Instruction Controller Unit) qe eshte korrespondenti i ROB te pentium. Kjo njesi si tek procesori pentium ben kontrollin e ekzekutimit dhe dergimin e gjithe MacroInstruksioneve. MakroInstruksionet dergohen nepermjet 9 kanaleve ne 3 njesi ekzekutimi te ndryshme ne baze te llojit te tyr. Macroinstruksionet qe kane te bejne me llogaritjen e adresave ne mememorien qendrore ekzekutohen ne nje njesi te vecante. Makroinstruksionet qe kane te bejne me llogari numrash te plote dergohen ne nje njesi tjeter qe permban ALU, dhe makroinstruksionet qe permbajne instruksione multimediale ose llogartje per numrat me presje dergohen ne nje njesi tjeter qe quhet FPU e nderduar me nje teknologji qe quhet 3D Now. Kjo teknologji ka dyfyshuar numrin e instruksioneve multimediale ne lidhje me paraardhsin e K7 qe quhet K6. Pasi ekzekutohen instruksionet kalojne te nje njesi qe quhet LSQU (Load /Store Queue Unit ) dhe ne memorien chache te nivelit te pare ku memorizohen te dhenat dhe mbahen aty derisa njesia e interface-it me bus-in eshte gati per ti kaluar keto te dhena sistemit.

----------


## Spy Agent

TRANZISTORET 

Tranzistori eshte perberesi themelor i te gjitha microchip-eve. Me ane te nje tranzistori mund te krijojme vetem informacione binare (digitale). Tranzistori ka dy gjendje : e para eshte gjendja kur tranzistori eshte i hapur dmth nuk lejon kalimin e rrymes elektrike, e dyta  kur eshte i mbyllur dmth lejon kalimin e rrymes. Po te bejme nje korrespondence logjike ketyre dy gjendjeve psh tranzistor i hapur i korrespondon numrit 0 dhe i mbyllur numrit 1 nxjerrim si konkluzion faktin se me ane te nje tranzistori mund te paraqesim dy numra 0 dhe 1.
Secili nga keta numra quhet bit (binary digit) qe do te thote shifer binare. Nga fakti qe nje tranzistor mund paraqese keta dy numra, mund te themi qe nje tranzistor paraqet nje shifer binare dmth 1 bit. Nga kjo rrjedh qe N tranzistore mund te paraqesin N bit. 
Dmth cdo numer (ne kete rast i paraqitur ne sistem binar 0,1) mund te paraqitet me ane te nje bashkesie tranzistoresh.
Duke marre parasysh dhe equivalencen e sistemeve me baze te ndryshme numerimi, dmth qe cdo numer i paraqitur ne nje baze numerimi te caktuar mund te paraqitet ne cdo baze numerimi, del qe cdo numer (I paraqitur edhe ne sistemin me baze 10 qe perdorim ne) mund te paraqitet me ane te nje bashkesie tranzistoresh. Sa me i madh te jete numri aq me shume tranzistore do te jene te nevojshem per ta paraqitur ate.
Pervecse per paraqitjen e te dhenave, kombinime tranzistoresh perdoren dhe per te bere veprime logjike, keto kombinime quhen logic gate , porta logjike. 

Perberja e tranzistorit.
Perbersi kryesor i tranzistorit eshte nje pllake silici e tipit P N.
Ky eshte nje material ne te cilin ne pjesen N (negative ) te tija predominojne elektronet ndersa ne ate P ngarkesat pozitive.
Kjo pllake silici ka nje pjese te madhe te shtreses fillestare te tipit N, ne mes kjo shtrese ka nje te care, qe eshte e tipit P, poshte kesaj shtrese ka prape nje shtrese silici te tipit P. Mbi pllaken e silicit vendoset nje material izolant (bioksid silici). Ne kete shtrese jane te futur dhe tre materiale percjelles. Dy nga keta percjelles kane konatakt me pjesen N te silicit, ne afersi te pjeses se care te kesaj pllake. Tjetri nuk ka kontakat me pllaken N por eshte i futur ne materialin izolant (shtresa siperfaqesore e tranzistorit).

Funksionimi.
 Kur nga percjellesi qe eshte I futur ne material izolant kalojne ngarkesa pozitive terheqin elektronet e pjeses P dhe bejne kontaktin ne carjen e plakes se tipit N dhe keshtu qe kalon rryme elektrike qe transmetohet me ane te njerit nga percjellesat qe kane kontakt me pllaken N, ky quhet percjellesi dales.
Duke kaluar rryma nga njera ane e pllakes N ne tjetren nga njera ane krijohen boshlleqe si pasoje e ikjes se elektroneve, por keto boshlleqe mbushen nga rryma qe kalon te percjellesi tjeter qe ka kontakt me pllaken N qe quhet percjellesi hyres. Ne kete menyre tranzistori eshte i mbyllur dmth lejon kalimin e rrymes.
Per te hapur tranzistorin ne menyre qe te mos kaloje rryme ne te dergohet nje rryme elektrike ne percjellesin e futur ne izolant, ne kete menyre elektronet qe jane presente te ky percjelles shtyne elektronet qe jane midis dy pllakave te tipit N, keshtu qe nuk kalon me rryma elektrike midis ketyre dy pllakave.

----------


## Spy Agent

Njesia Sistem

Njesia sistem perbehet nga te pakten nje chip CPU, chipe procesoresh te specializuar , chipe te memorjes (RAM dhe ROM) , kartat ne te cilat chip-et montohen, portat qe sigurojne lidhjen me paisjet e jashtme, nje power supply(furnizuesi energjise)  si dhe nje sistemi qarkor I brendshem qe lidh te gjitha pjeset hardware qe ndodhen ne njesine sistem se bashku ,quhet motherboard ose system board.  
Ne njesine sistem ndodhen gjithashtu disa  expansion slot (vende shtimi) ku mund te vendosen karta add-in qe shtojne periferiket e sistemit ose aftesite e tij.
Power supply: konverton energjine elektrike ne nje forme qe kompjuteri mund ta kuptoje.
Storage bays: jane paisje ruajtese dytesore ose te kujteses dytesore zakonisht perfshijne CD-ROM(disk optik qe lejon nje drive telexoje te dhena por jo te shkruaje) drive ose DVD drive
Hard disk drive: eshte paisja kryesore e kujteses dytesore  

Chip-i Cpu-se . 

Ne cdo sistem mikrokompjuterik  ka nje chip mikroprocesor qe kryen funksionet e CPU-se(pra nje CPU).  Ky chip eshte I vendosur ne nje mbeshtjellese qe lidhet me motherboard. 

Kompanite qe krijojne chip-e CPU jane Intel dhe Motorola.   Disa tipe CPU-sh te prodhuar nga Intel jane 8086, 8088, 80286 dhe 80486.  Perdoren ne mikrokompjuterat e ndertuar nga IBM dhe Compaq.  Disa tipe chip-e CPU  te ndertuar nga Motorola jane 
68000, 68020, 68030 dhe 68040.  Perdoren nga Apple Macintosh dhe NeXT Computer System. 

Tipi I CPU-se ne nje sistem kompjuterik ndikon shume ne cfare ne duam te bejme me sistemin kompjuterik.  Softwaret e shkruar per te punuar ne nje chip te caktuar si dhe programet qe punojne ne nje chip te caktuar mund te mos funksionojne ne nje tjeter chip pa u modifikuar.   Software nuk eshte shume I  transportueshem midis chip-eve Intel dhe  Motorola.  Gjithashtu programet e dizenjuar per Intel 80386 mund te mos punojne ne nje chip me te hershem si p. sh.  Intel 80286. 

Chipet CPU ndryshojne ne shume aspekte : nje nga me te rendesishmit eshte madhesia e fjales.  Nje fjale ne kompjuter eshte nje grup bitesh ose bytesh qe mund te ndryshohen, editohen dhe ruhen si nje njesi e vetme.  Fjala eshte nje koncept I rendesishem sepse te gjitha pjeset e sistemit qarkor te brendshem te cdo sistemi kompjuterik jane te ndertuara duke u bazuar ne nje  madhesi te caktuar fjale. 
P. Sh kompjuterat Apple Macintosh II dhe IBM PS/2 Model 80 perdorin chip-e Motorola 68030 dhe Intel 80386  perkatesisht.  Te dy keto chip-e  kane nje arkitekture te brendshme 32-bit-word qe do te thote qe te dhenat transferohen brenda chip-it CPU ne chunke 32 bit. Gjithashtu ata kane nje bus I/O 32-bit-word qe do te thote qe te dhenat transferohen nga CPU ne paisjet e jashtme ne nje hapesire prej 32 bitesh. 
Sa me e madhe te jete fjala aq me I shpejte eshte nje sistem kompjuterik.

CPU-te ndryshojne dhe nga shpejtesia . Shpejtesia e perpunimit matet ne megahertz (MHz) ose gigahertz (GHz).Pervec madhesise se fjales, faktore te tjere  qe ndikojne ne shpejtesine e kompjuterit jane  RAM, memorja cache, gjeresia e bus-eve, dhe shpejtesia e bus-eve 

Chipet e procesoreve te specializuar. 

Procesoret e specializuar jan cooprocesor  numerik ose cooprocesor grafik.  Ata ndodhen  afer chip-it CPU ne njesine sistem.  Detyra e ketyre Chip-eve, qe shpesh quhen chipe skllav, eshte te kryejne detyra specifike per CPU-ne, duke zgjeruar  ne kete menyre  performancen (aftesite ) e gjithe sistemit. P. SH nje cooprocesor numerik ndihmon CPU-ne te kryeje veprimet aritmetike ; 
Nje kooprocesor grafik  ndihmon CPU-ne ne punet rutine, intensive, dhe llogaritese te krijmit te pamjeve qe shfaqen ne ekran.  
Nje nga menyrat per te rritur shpejtesine e sistemeve kompjuterik eshte dhe perdorimi i chip-eve te specializuar qe permendem.  

RAM(random access memory)

RAM njihet gjithashtu si memorja kryesore , perdoret per te ruajtur programet dhe te dhenat me te cilat kompjuteri po punon.  Si mikroprocesori  RAM konsiston ne qarqe te gdhendur  ne chip-e mbajtese prej silikoni?. 
Keto chip-e montohen ne paketa mbajtese, sic behet me  CPU ne , dhe paketat lidhen me motherboard.  Shume sisteme mikrokompjuterik  qe perdoren sot kane aq RAM sa te ruajne nga 256000 deri ne 4000000 byte te dhenash.  Shume sisteme kompjuterik lejojne zgjerimin  e memorjes, brenda nje limiti te caktuar , ose direkt ne motherboard ose nepemjet kartave add-in-board qe do ti diskutojme me vone.  RAM eshte I paqendrueshem qe dote thote qe permbajtja e RAM-it humbet kur sistemi fiket. 

Tipet e RAM
DRAM  Dynamic RAM
SRAM  Static RAM
SDRAM  Synchronous DRAM
DDR SDRAM  Double-data rate

ROM(read only memory)

ROM konsiston ne module hardware te cilet nuk fshihen qe permbajne programe.  
Si RAM keto module software-in-hardware  montohen ne paketa mbajtese qe pastaj lidhen ne nje ose disa karta brenda njesise sistem. 
Nuk mund te shkruhet ne ROM (prandaj quhet read only) dhe as nuk mund te fshish permbajtjen e tij kur fik kompjuterin (pra jane te qendrueshem).  Nje program I ruajtur ne ROM mund te lexohet me shpejt nga CPU se sa kur kur ai ruhet ne disk. 
ROM eshte nje shembull I moduleve te qendrueshem, software-in-hardware  qe paraqiten ne shume forma te tjera.  P. SH.  PROM (programmable read-only memory) eshte identike me me ROM vetem se moduli eshte I pashkruar bosh dhe bleresit mund te shkruajne programe. Per te shkruar nje program ne modulin PROM  duhen disa paisje te specializura.Pasi shkruhet programi ai nuk mund te fshihet me.
EPROM (erasable programmmable read only memory) eshte si PROM por me ndryshimin qe ne te mund te fshish programet e shkruar me pare. 


Add-in Boards

Add-in Boards jane karta si pjese hardware qe mbajne shume qarqe qe krijojne nje sistem pra nje sistem qarqesh per kryerjen e nje soe me shume funksioneve specifike
Ato futen, vendosen ne expansion slot (vende zgjerimi)brenda njesise kompjuterike duke  lejuar komunikimin e sistemit kompjuterik me paisje periferike te caktuara ose shtimin e aftesive te reja. 
P.SH. nese duam qe te kemi nje model te  caktuar monitori (display unit), atehere  na nevojitet nje karte speciale adaptimi te monitorit (display adapter board)  ne te cilen ndodhet softwar-i i pershtatshme per te vendosur lidhjen. Ne menyre te ngjashme ne duhte te shtojme nje karte fax-I  qe sistemi kompjuterik te komunikoje me nje fax.

Shume nga keto karta sigurojne nje funksion kryesor qe sistemi nuk e  ka  ose nje aftesi shtese  qe zgjeron nje funksion ekzistues. 
 Njesite sistem  qe na lejojne shtimin e kartave add-in thuhet se kane nje arkitekture te hapur. Makinat me arkitekture te mbyllur  jane me te shpejta dhe me me te lehta per tu perdorur, por nuk na ofrojne mundesine per te shtuar aftesi apo funksione te reja ne sistem. Te gjithe kompjuterat qe ndertohen sot jane paisje open-architecture.

Disa nga kartat Add-in .

Karta concurrent-processor 	 mban nje CPU qe punon ne te njeten kohe me CPU-ne ne motherboard.
Karta multifunction 	Siguron shume funksione te nje karte te vetme
Karta Emulator 	lejon nje sistem mikrokompjuterik te funksionoje si nje aparat komunikues  me  nje sistem kompjuterik te madh.



Portat.

Njesite sistem kane vende per te lidhur paisjet e jashtme hardware. Keto vende , qe ndodhen ne pjesen e jashtme te  njesise sistem, njihen si porta. Printerat  P.SH. zakonisht lidhne ne mikrokompjuterat me porta paralele ose seriale. Mikrokompjuterat IBM  zakonisht I lidhin printerat ne porta paralele, ndersa Mikrokompjuterat Apple I lidhin printerat ne porta seriale. Shume kompjutera perdorin portat seriale  per te bere lidhjen me paisje te largeta nepermjet linjes telefonike. Diferencen midis transmetimit paralel dhe serial do ta shpjegojme me vone.
Kur nje paisje I/O duhet te lidhet ne njesine sistem dhe nuk ka porte per te , atehere duhet blere nje karte speciale add-in qe ka nje porte ne te. Kur instalohet karta, porta do te kete nje dalje ne mbeshtjellesen e njesise sistem, nepermjete se ciles paisja I/O mund te lidhet  me njesine sistem.
Ka nje numer te kufizuar paisjesh periferike me te cilat  CPU mund te komunikoje.
Kjo per arsye se cdo paisje qe komunikon nepermjet nje karte add-in ose nepermjet nje porte I shtohet asaj qe CPU duhet manaxhoje, keshtu qe ulet performanca(aftesite) 
e sistemit.



 Bus-et I/O 


CPU lidhet me RAM, ROM, kartat, dhe portat nepermjet nje bashkesie telash dhe qarqesh qe quhet bus-i I/O.  Bus-i lidh  cdo paisje hardware ne sistem duke lejuar shkembimin  e te dhenave dhe perpunimin  e tyre.

----------

